# Tinac's Bunnys!



## tinac (Feb 22, 2007)

I thought it was about time i started a blog after some prompting from minilops! LOL 

Here are my boys

this is harry and ollie







thumper (hes not well int his pic but only one i could find atm)


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 22, 2007)

Harry and Ollie look so happy together! And I'm glad you finally got a blog, sheesh woman, it was about time!

Put up your guinea pig pics from photobucket too, they are so gorgeous :inlove:

:bunnydance:


----------



## tinac (Feb 22, 2007)

I have had thumper for about 2 years and he hasrecently been nuetered so i am getting a wee dutch girl soon tohopefully keep him company. Harry i have had about 2 months and ibought him from a petshop as a netherland dwarf but onreo f his earsare lopped so im guessing he is a x. Ollie is a jersey woolie and ihave had him about a month. Harry and ollie get on well for now and ihope to be able to keep t hem together  I had a femaleminilop BElla who was the most beautiful cuddly bun ever! but sadly shepassed away just before xmas. I got her at 5 weeks old so too young tobe away from mum then she got pasturella at about 3 moths old andmanaged to recover then she got a jaw abcess whcih she recovered fromtoo! she was my little fighter and i still miss her!

Bella


----------



## tinac (Feb 22, 2007)

I also have 6 guinea pigs, 3 of them are peruvian

Franklin






Roosevelt






poppy






daisy


----------



## tinac (Feb 22, 2007)

I dont have pics of the other ones yet. I also have 5 cats

george






molly






boo boo






max


----------



## tinac (Feb 22, 2007)

and finally 

charlie!






As u can see its a full house here! but i love each and every one!~


----------



## tinac (Feb 22, 2007)

heres anothe pic of harry showing his wonky ears LOL


----------



## missyscove (Feb 22, 2007)

You have quite the collection of animals there. All beautiful.


----------



## snork_maiden (Feb 22, 2007)

wow, lots of animals! all loveny!

XxX


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 22, 2007)

tinac, awww, little Harry looks so much like myLucky. He's beautiful . And I didn't realise you had so many cats!I've been feeling very feline-laden with just two :shock:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 22, 2007)

What a beautiful furry family you have!:kiss:


----------



## tinac (Feb 22, 2007)

thanks guys they are all lovely but do keep meon my toes! LOL Harry and ollie are out for a run and ollieis going crazy he is my binky champ! he is so funny to watch


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 22, 2007)

That would be gorgeous to see . Lucky willbinky like mad but BunBun is so cautious and steps everywhere verycarefully. He does race around like crazy sometimes, then stops andremembers he's supposed to be looking nervous.

Oh I sent you that email about the books again, hope you got it.

Have you been able to check for certain if Harry is a he?


----------



## tinac (Feb 22, 2007)

ollies binkys are crazy and they are usuallysideways he has jumped into the couch a few times LOL I am 99% positiveharry is a he now, i had another look the other day and im sure i saw apecker LOL


----------



## tinac (Feb 22, 2007)

I wish i had a video camera so i could get it ontape! He isnt my friendliest bun but i think he is the mostfun  Harry is probably my cuddliest and thumper is my grumpy old boyLOL


----------



## Crystalballl (Feb 23, 2007)

All your animals are gorgeous!! So cute!!



Crystal (Bandit &amp; Holly)


----------



## Haley (Feb 23, 2007)

Gorgeous pet you have there! Are the kitties good with the bunnies and pigs?

I love those fluffly little piggies, so cute!


----------



## tinac (Feb 23, 2007)

the cats dont really take alot of notice of therabbits and they arent around them when they are out of their cages.When thumper used to have run of the house he would chase the cats andget into fights with em and ended up with his ear ripped  So he isntallowed inside with the cats anymore. The cats are a littlemore interested in the piggies and will sit and watch them, i think itis cos piggies are so zippy when they move, so i wouldnt trust the catsaround the piggies


----------



## Michaela (Feb 23, 2007)

Aww, all of your pets are so adorable!! I am in love!!:inlove: hehe


----------



## tinac (Mar 3, 2007)

Its a bit of a mad house here LOL Ihave bought harry inside because of his sore foot so i acn watch himcloser. I amnanged to get a cage off an auction site here for dirtcheap! I love having them inside


----------



## tinac (Mar 4, 2007)

Im a bit sad today, George my cat has had a catclaw in his eye, he was at the vet last week and got eye drops andpills and he went back today. The eye isnt healing as well as the vethad hoped and she wants to do surgery but i cant possibly afford $400so for the time being they have scrapped the eye to hopefully hellp itheal. The vet has warned me tho that his eye could rupture because itis so thin and if that happens it will cost me $400. I am in tearsworrying about george as he is my big baby, so fingers crossed pleasethat his eye heals by itself or i dont know hwat i will do :bigtears:


----------



## tinac (Mar 5, 2007)

but some better news is that harry is using hisfoot normally about 95% of the time so im guessing he might have jsutgot it caught or something


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh no! Poor George :shock:, that is pretty expensive too!

Glad to hear about Harry though.


----------



## tinac (Mar 11, 2007)

i would like to present bluebell







She is an 8 week old dutch


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 11, 2007)

:bunnydance:CUTE!:bunnydance:


----------



## tinac (Mar 12, 2007)

I had my cat george at the vet today to check ifhis eye was healing but it isnt  So i left him there and he will havesurgery on his eye tomorrow and i am so worried about him. George wasthe first cat i got after i moved out of home so he is very special tome. THe vet said if this surgery doesnt work and if i cant afford moresurgery then she would suggest george be pts. All i have done since igot home from the vet is cry, becuase i am worried about george butalso because of the huge vet bill to come. I am a single mum and i workhard to provide for my daughter and all my animals but at the moment itseems like i am getting nowhere so life just sux at the moment:bigtears:


----------



## tinac (Mar 12, 2007)

But getting bluebell has been one good thing this week


----------



## tinac (Mar 13, 2007)

The vet said georges surgery went as well ascould be expected and they are going to keep him overnite to keep aneye on him. Fingers crossed please that this works


----------



## missyscove (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm glad to hear your kitty is doing better. Here's hoping he continues to improve.


----------



## tinac (Mar 14, 2007)

Well ipicked george up today and his eye looksaweful! LOL I have to put eyedrops in it 5 times a day and ABs for aweek. Im not sure i will be able to get the drops in 5 times a day asim at work 9-3. But he has a check up on friday to see how it is going.BLubell my new dutch is such a wee honey . I tried to introduce her tothumper who will be her roomy but she wasnt haivng any of it so i mightwait till she is a littel bigger but im haivng so much fun with herinside that i might want to never put her outside LOL


----------



## tinac (Mar 16, 2007)

Bad news for george, he is having his eyeremoved on monday :bigtears:The patch the sewed on his eyecame off today and the eye is sucha mess it cant be reattached so ithas to come out. THe vet felt bad she hadnt talked me into removing itin the firast place but i guess we both wanted to try and save the eyefirst. So george is staying at the vet over the weekend so he cantinjure the eye


----------



## missyscove (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm sorry. Of course, lots of animalsget around just fine with one eye. He will now be your piratekitty. Either that, or always winking at you,right.  Clearly that's what's best forhim. 

Prayers for your little buddy.ray:


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 16, 2007)

Nice blog - I'm just now seeing it. Cute bunnies!

Peg


----------



## tinac (Mar 18, 2007)

well today is the day for george, so fingerscrossed for him please  I am currently babysitting a weesootyfawn minilop and he is SO cute, my daughter would love to keep himLOL but with georges bill etc new animals will have to wait


----------



## tinac (Mar 19, 2007)

i just got back from seeing george at the vetsand he didnt look the prettiest but he was happy to see me! All hewanted to do was smooch but then he was like that with the vet andnurses too lol on a brighter note heres a new pic of harry


----------



## missyscove (Mar 19, 2007)

Glad to hear your pirate kitty is doing well. 

Beautiful bunny.


----------



## tinac (Mar 23, 2007)

George is home and doing really well, he gave mea gright when he first got home, he escaped out the pathroom window andwas away all nite! but it hink he jsut wanted some quiet time. He isback to his old self like nothing has changed!  And i mightbe getting another bun, she is a minilop and im hoping she can bebonded to thumper because bluebell is jsut SO scared of him! SO i mighthave to have her all to myself LOL


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 23, 2007)

Yay for George. You HAVE to get the new bunny!





Aliciaand The Zoo Crew!(2007)andBreethe The Moo Cow Bunny


----------



## tinac (Mar 23, 2007)

The only reason im not sure aobut getting theother bun is that people on another forum i am on helped me out alotwith georges bill and i dont want them to get upset about me gettinganother pet


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 23, 2007)

Sooo understand that.


----------



## tinac (Mar 24, 2007)

Nothing seems to be going right for me  I havea huge abcess on my jaw/tooth now so off to the dentist onmonday! But i am still going to meet bambi (the rabbit) today


----------



## tinac (Mar 25, 2007)

Well i ended up bringing bambi home with me. Iintroduced her to thumper and i think it is a match made in heaven!Thumper has been doing a bit of humping but not excessively and therehas been no agression


----------



## tinac (Mar 25, 2007)

This is her






Im not sure what her colour is but she is a lop, but not a mini and ithink she is crossed with something because she has quite a long face


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 25, 2007)

Aww so cute.


----------

